# Retirement Home



## Joe Smith (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey how come no one ever asked me how do I like living (retiring) up here High like an Eagle?


----------



## Jace (Nov 30, 2021)

Wow! 
Hope it's all you ever wanted!


----------



## Manatee (Nov 30, 2021)

The Joe Smith that I used to know lived in North Carolina.  

I get cold just looking at pictures like that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

Guess 'cause we didn't know that's where you live!    So how DO you like it?  Oh and....


----------



## Joe Smith (Dec 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Guess 'cause we didn't know that's where you live!    So how DO you like it?  Oh and....


OH ...I like it..yeah and thanks.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 8, 2021)

Joe Smith said:


> Hey how come no one ever asked me how do I like living (retiring) up here High like an Eagle?


A guy I used to share thoughts with chose to retire on Orcas Island in Puget Sound -- a pretty long ferry ride from Seattle. Orcas is a beautiful place, but a problem he eventually ran into was the doctor appointment issue. Most of us tend to visit the doc more often as we get older and he found a 15 minute doctor appointment was taking all day. Today he lives in Redmond. On the plus side of remote living, I'm sure the Internet and Amazon are making it a lot easier. Not sure though that Amazon delivers to a glacier. (-8


----------



## Joe Smith (Dec 8, 2021)

You'd be surprised where those drones can go.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 8, 2021)




----------

